# XXFX... help?



## starfruit (Oct 25, 2009)

So I got INFP the first time I took the test.. about 2 years ago. Since then I usually get INFP, but I think I score that because I know what options to pick to get that result.. I'm not really choosing based on myself but based on INFP. I don't really relate to INFPs or the descriptions, and the things I might relate on.. I feel like most Fs can as well. 

I know I'm an F.. when I took the functions test Te and Ti were lowest. Fe and Fi were highest, and S and N were in between. It said I was ENFP and then ESFP, but I don't relate to the descriptions much. In fact I don't relate to any of the types descriptions.

Anyway, maybe you guys can help 

I LOVE meeting people because I like hearing new things. I generally like people a LOT right when I first meet them and they're all I think about. But once the newness wears off, I get bored and lose interest.. I still like the person (usually) just they aren't as important to me. But.. socializing tires me out. I just love new things, new people and new experiences. I'd meet people all day if I could but it drains my energy like crazy. Then I need to go sleep for a week haha.

Though I'm like that, I often go hide from all human contact for weeks.. I wont talk to my friends, I wont go places. I sit in my room and hide under the blankets and exist by myself.. it feels great.

I'm constantly remembering the past and I hold grudges easily over things people have done to hurt me.. 

Small talk doesn't bother me but neither do deep conversations.

I love to learn, but get confused and bored easily. Philosophy is cool but I'd rather you explain it to me. If I sat down and read a textbook, I wouldnt understand a thing.

My attention span is extremely short. I get bored of EVERYTHING way too quickly. I do a million tasks at once and get bored of them all in 5 minutes.

I'm messy and disorganized unless I care. But I'm early for everything, I can't stand being late. It drives me crazy when people aren't on time. I hate being rushed so I get ready for events hours ahead of time.

I dont mind hearing peoples problems because I like hearing stories.. I care too, but its more about hearing a story. Same with gossip.. I love it. I love hearing about people.

If you told me that you didn't want to be friends with someone because of their personality type, I would immediately feel disgusted with you. I hate when everyone isnt given an equal chance on something. 

For most things I'm indifferent, but one thing that always fires me up is bullying. It makes me angry more than almost anything.

I like people who arent afraid to be different and who are their own individual. Being your self is really really important to me.

Not sure if thats enough to tell anything.. I'm kind of tired so I might not have said anything useful.

It wont surprise me if I'm an INFP.. just I don't seem to act like any of the ones I've meet in person and I know about 6-7.

Thanks!


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

If you don't relate to the types, why not see what functions you relate to? I would also advise you not only think of the way you are presently, but how you've been throughout your life and how you naturally are - this can help you pick out what changes you've made to yourself to adapt to the situations you've been through, which may only be surface deep and not a reflection of who you truly are.

Based on your description, I would say ExFP, although I lean more toward ESFP. 

I believe you are an extrovert because it seems you gain energy from contact with others, and seek stimulation via them: ENFPs are also known for going through 'introverted' phases where they tend to have no desire for contact during that phase, or very little. It could also be that your times of no contact are being carried by other means of stimulation. Would you say that, during these times, you tend to dive quite headily into a certain topic or thing that grabs your attention completely?

I'm a bit iffy, but I would say S over N because you seem to describe Se-like motivations and behavior. Ne and Se are fairly alike in that they focus on outward stimulation (stimulation outside themselves), but Se tends to be the more 'impulsive' function, seeking experiences over simple connections and patterns that Ne may be satisfied with. Those with Ne can create many associations off of the bat from just one thing, but those with Se seem to seek more and more experience to stimulate them. Would this be true of you?

You say F, and offer little in the way of F v. T, so I won't touch on that.

I would think the P is the most obvious of the 'letters' of your type. Although P is never about disorganization or being impulsive, it is reflected in the motivations of a P. The P types like to be in control of themselves by keeping options open and find security and comfort in the fact that, despite everything that's going on, there's another way. This is different from the J types, who feel discomforted if options are left open and may even force a decision just to have some sort of control over a situation. You describe not wanting to be late and not wanting to be rushed, but this could also be wanting to go at your own pace and decide things in your way rather than just wanting to keep organized and to schedule.

Please keep in mind that this is definitely not everything you should listen to, as I am simply going on your description and trying to offer out things that may help you sort through your type. You may be an INFP after all, or maybe even an ISFJ, of all things. It's just who you are that counts.


----------



## starfruit (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks  I'd say I relate most to Feeling as a whole. My values are strong and I was raised by an ESFJ mother to be very socially proper. 

Only new people energize me, once I get bored of them I need a break and if I don't get a break from that person I start disliking them quickly and think "oh man not you".. I really don't want to see them haha.

I relate to Se but I am not very observational because I have ADD.. I'm spacing out or being distracted by a random thought ALL the time.. its very annoying. 

Cool I like P.. ESFP sounds nice. Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, I would say try to look beyond your ADD and what you think might fit you regardless of it. What it just seems like through your not liking too much of one person is a want for continual stimulation, and if a new person cannot offer up new and exciting things all of the time, you may get bored and want to find something else - this seems more impulsive S than anything introverted, to me. What do you think of that?


----------



## starfruit (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmm.. I trust your judgment because I'm not too informed on these personality tests. I was mostly curious to see what answers anyone could come up with, more so than an actual type. I'll be an ESFP. Thanks


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

If you'd like to learn, I encourage you to do so, and not just go with what I'm saying. I'm no expert, and certainly not on you yourself.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

You know the funny thing is...I have a strong feeling that her original typing as INFP could be accurate due to some of the things she has said about the ADD, doubting her type, knowing only the F for sure.

However she seems extroverted on here (the problem with that is, she may not be as extroverted in her real life, and it could give a bad impression).


The P is almost impossible to miss, so it's all about e/i and n/s


INFP/ENFP or ISFP/ESFP might be good things to look at. There are description threads in the article sections for all the types. Look at which one sounds MOST like you (not most like you now, but in general, how you've acted.) Though I personally feel INFP or ISFP might be what you are, you have to do a bit of research in the options I and Gray have offered as a way to fact-check how you feel about yourself.

I was one of those unlucky few who will never be able to doubt his type...I'm too much ENFJ to ever change now that I've realized it's how I handle my situations.


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi, I think I have to agree with Grey that to me it sounds as though your motivations are coming from an Se backing - even in the way you said you like to have someone explain philosophy to you rather than it be read in a book. The information should be delivered in a dynamic, personal way for fullest effect. To me, the Se combined with the F also seems to match how you like to learn about people.

To me, I find it interesting how with the Sensor type, the J or P function seems to be the defining secondary function, whereas with the iNtuitive type, the F or T function seems to be the defining characteristic. The sensors thus, seem to be relate more to how to build upon and organize their sensory imput, whereas intuitives are looking for means to express the implications of their abstract notions. 

Therefore, for S types, I think the J vs P goes beyond if you are just "organized" or "on time" -- it's about the structure and order of your life, and how you relate to your values. If you are traditionalist and are heavily motivated by obligation and duty, you could very well be an SJ. However, if you have more of a Carpe Diem attitude, trying to soak up the most life has to offer from day to day, you might be an SP. 

This website gives a good explanation of the four types well: 

KTS

Therefore, I believe when typing, it is important to first realize how you relate to and perceive stimulus and information: Whether it is S-type or N-type. Then, based on this, move on to the secondary mbti dichotomy: J vs P for sensors [or] T vs F for intuitives. Then, move on to your supporting mbti dichotomy, and finally if these functions are maintained in an introverted or extroverted way. 

Hope that helps!


----------

